# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Veebot, automating venipuncture, Veebot LLC, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Veebot LLC

----------


## Airicist

Robot draws blood 

Published on Jul 26, 2013




> This robot system can find a vein and place a needle at least as well as a human can.
> 
> Veebot, a start-up in Mountain View, Calif., is hoping to automate drawing blood and inserting IVs by combining robotics with image-analysis software.
> 
> Read more: 
> "Profile: Veebot"
> Making a robot that can draw blood faster and more safely than a human can
> 
> by Tekla S. Perry
> July 26,  2013

----------

